

The Snowblower Problem [pdf slides] - amichail
http://www.ams.sunysb.edu/%7Ekotya/pages/SBPslidesDagstuhl.pdf

======
amichail
Also see the paper here:

<http://www.ams.sunysb.edu/~jsbm/papers/snowblowing.pdf>

